# Lacto-fermented Pickled Jalapeno Slices



## solaryellow (Nov 13, 2010)

With the first frost of the season, it was time to use up the rest of the jalapenos that a coworker planted for me in his garden. He came to work last week with two full grocery bags of mostly green jalapenos so I decided to make some pickled jalapenos with them. Most people are familiar with vinegar based pickles. I on the other hand prefer lacto-fermented like they used to do back before mass production came to be.

To start off with you will need some jalapenos. Here is my haul:








Next, peel a head of garlic and put half the cloves into each of two quart sized mason jars.













Then slice your jalapenos and fill up the quart jars to within an inch of the top.







Next, mix up 1/4 cup of kosher salt with 16 oz of pure water. Do not use chlorinated tap water. We are attempting a lactic fermentation and the chlorine will put a quick halt to that. Distilled water is also a good choice.







Add salt water brine to your quart mason jar leaving one inch of breathing room at the top.







Put the lid on the mason jar and tighten. Leave it out for 3 - 4 days at room temperature for the fermentation to happen and then store in a dark cool spot (preferably in a 40* refrigerator) until you are ready to use them.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 13, 2010)

looks good


----------



## rdknb (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for teaching us that.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 14, 2010)

interesting.........looking forward to see the end result.


----------



## meateater (Nov 15, 2010)

Do they come out crunchy at all?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 15, 2010)

YUMMO


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 15, 2010)

I should know in a couple days. I used this process for making pickles earlier this summer and the pickles came out great and were perfectly crunchy.


meateater said:


> Do they come out crunchy at all?


----------



## meateater (Nov 15, 2010)

solaryellow said:


> I should know in a couple days. I used this process for making pickles earlier this summer and the pickles came out great and were perfectly crunchy.
> 
> 
> meateater said:
> ...


I'm making a batch, I don't really care for the seeds so I'm thinking wash the seeds out in a bowl with distilled water and use that water to fill the jar.


----------



## smokin dad (Nov 16, 2010)

Any idea how long these will keep in the refridge after  opened? or how long did the pickles stay good that you make with the same process?


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 16, 2010)

I might give it a try, but I don't think Aquafina or most other bottled waters are a good choice. Many are just the same as tap water, only bottled. Buying or making your own distilled seems safer.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 16, 2010)

Interesting, keep us posted on how they come out...


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 16, 2010)

They should be good for a few months.


Smokin Dad said:


> Any idea how long these will keep in the refridge after  opened? or how long did the pickles stay good that you make with the same process?


My experience has been that it works just fine. And there is a big difference between chlorinated tap water and bottled water. Maybe not so much for you and I, but for fermentation there is.


Athabaskar said:


> I might give it a try, but I don't think Aquafina or most other bottled waters are a good choice. Many are just the same as tap water, only bottled. Buying or making your own distilled seems safer.


Will do.

 


Beer-B-Q said:


> Interesting, keep us posted on how they come out...


----------



## arnie (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh man! 

Just my luck, 48 hours too late, I used and smoke dried quite a few, but I ended up throwing away a whole sack full. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh well there’s always next year.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 22, 2010)

The salty taste is starting to recede a bit. I have moved my quart jars into one of the garage fridges. I am going to sample them again in about a week but so far so good. The jalapeno slices are definitely still crisp.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 4, 2010)

Made some nachos tonight and these were perfect. Nice and crisp and no salty taste.


----------



## billg64 (Feb 14, 2012)

I canned them after fermenting, they have lasted over 6 mos. now


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 14, 2012)

Heck yeah man


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 14, 2012)

OK I totally missed this one,

Joel can ya tell me where the Lactose comes from for the fermentation?

Sorry, But I don't eat that many veggies except for distilled ones....thanks for the post.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 14, 2012)

Lactic acid is created by naturally occuring lactobacillus bacteria that are on the vegetables themselves. A salt brine is used to create an inhospitable environment for pathogenic bacteria while lactobacilli can thrive in a salty anaerobic environment as they convert sugars to lactic acid. It is very much the same process that dry cured sausages go through.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Joel. interesting concept. no sugar added to feed the buggers?


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 14, 2012)

Nope. The veggies have all the sugar you need.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 14, 2012)

I like it.............................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 15, 2012)

My experience has been that it works just fine. And there is a big difference between chlorinated tap water and bottled water. Maybe not so much for you and I, but for fermentation there is.


Athabaskar said:


> I might give it a try, but I don't think Aquafina or most other bottled waters are a good choice. Many are just the same as tap water, only bottled. Buying or making your own distilled seems safer.


Nestle Pure Life  is the cleanest bottled water you can find.  My wife did a big search to see which one was best, and Nestle kept winning on all the different ppls trails. We used to do the Smart Waters, but Nestle beat them out also,, Just miss the taste of the Smart Water


----------



## barneypoo69 (Dec 4, 2012)

solaryellow, don't know how I missed this one. Sorry my friend. I pray I remember this thread next year (why do I discover this stuff during the winter ?)

If you can remember, how long did you keep in the fridge to get rid of the "salry taste" ?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2012)

Joel, I missed it too.....  FWIW, the fermented pickles I did, one horseradish leaf really added crispness to the test pickles over the grape leaf...   I'm gonna do the chili's nest season...


----------

